# What kind of snail is this?



## sweston (Jan 10, 2009)

Went to the aquarium store today and bought a couple nerite snails that had apparently just shipped in, on my request.

But these guys are clearly not nerites. I wanted nerites because they can survive in freshwater tanks, like the one I have, but the two I got seem to be saltwater.

What are these, and will they survive in my freshwater tank if I acclimate them from the saltwater bag they're currently in?

http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd12/hashki1234/IMG_0743.jpg









Someone suggested that they were ceriths, which they do seem to resemble.

Recognize them?


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

THEy do resemble cerith snails, but they do look a bit like fighting conch too. do you have a pic with the snail coming out of the shell?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

my guess would be cerith.
i would NOT try to acclimate them to fresh water as they will most likely survive short term then die and foul water quality.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

A lot of species of nerites have been found in tidal pools and therefore can survive freshwater, brackish and saltwater conditions. Some are pure freshwater though like most European species but nevertheless can thrive in brackish just as well. The funny thing is despite their capability to survive SW conditions, they were never exactly found in reef areas, etc yet they have been suggested to stall the algae in SW tanks.

I have never known ceriths to be freshwater. Any attempts to acclimate them to FW falls short to severely cut lifespan. Return them to your store and get the actual nerites. Explain to the store what they are coming into. They're not bad for marine starters though especially if you want to start keeping marine.


----------

